
The Open Source Deep Learning Glossary - jrdi
https://github.com/jrdi/dl-glossary
======
mlainez_
Nice glossary!, I miss some terms such as regularization, sequence embedding,
optimization methods (ADAM, SADAM ...), transfer learning, one-shot learning,
weight initialization, test time augmentation... but in general it covers few
a lot of terms. I would collaborate anytime soon!

~~~
jrdi
Feel free to collaborate adding these new terms or improving the already
present!

